# mod rewrite virtuelle verzeichnisstruktur



## Da_Chris (5. September 2008)

Hallo ich habe ein problem mit einer htaccess.
Was funktioniert ist das die variablen show und id immer korrekt gefüllt werden. 
Aber eigentlich sollten existente dateien oder verzeichnisse nicht von der rule umgeschrieben werden.

```
RewriteEngine on 

RewriteCond 	%{REQUEST_URI} 		!-d 						[OR]
RewriteCond 	%{REQUEST_URI} 		!-f
RewriteRule 	^([a-zA-Z0-9]+)/([a-zA-Z0-9]+)/(.*)$ index.php?show=$1&id=$2 		[L]

RewriteCond 	%{REQUEST_URI} 		!-d 						[OR]
RewriteCond 	%{REQUEST_URI} 		!-f
RewriteRule 	^([a-zA-Z0-9]+)/([a-zA-Z0-9]+)/$ index.php?show=$1&id=$2 		[L]

RewriteCond 	%{REQUEST_URI} 		!-d 						[OR]
RewriteCond 	%{REQUEST_URI} 		!-f
RewriteRule 	^([a-zA-Z0-9]+)/([a-zA-Z0-9]+).(html?)$ index.php?show=$1&id=$2 	[L]

RewriteCond 	%{REQUEST_URI} 		!-d 						[OR]
RewriteCond 	%{REQUEST_URI} 		!-f
RewriteRule 	^([a-zA-Z0-9]+)/([a-zA-Z0-9]+)$ index.php?show=$1&id=$2 		[L]

RewriteCond 	%{REQUEST_URI} 		!-d 						[OR]
RewriteCond 	%{REQUEST_URI} 		!-f
RewriteRule 	^([a-zA-Z0-9]+)/([^/]*)$ index.php?show=$1 				[L]

RewriteCond 	%{REQUEST_URI} 		!-d 						[OR]
RewriteCond 	%{REQUEST_URI} 		!-f
RewriteRule 	^([a-zA-Z0-9]+)/$ index.php?show=$1 					[L]

RewriteCond 	%{REQUEST_URI} 		!-d 						[OR]
RewriteCond 	%{REQUEST_URI} 		!-f
RewriteRule 	^([a-zA-Z0-9]+).(html?)$ index.php?show=$1 				[L]

RewriteCond 	%{REQUEST_URI} 		!-d 						[OR]
RewriteCond 	%{REQUEST_URI} 		!-f
RewriteRule 	^([a-zA-Z0-9]+)$ index.php?show=$i 					[L]
```


----------



## Da_Chris (6. September 2008)

mh keine eine idee?


----------

